# Treiber von WLAN-Karte zusätzlich installieren?



## oraclin25 (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Ubuntu-Installation läuft gerade.  Ich habe eine Frage bzgl. Treiber von der gemeinsam genutzen WLAN-Router.  Dies ist der Normale von Telekom  Speedport W 503V.

Meine Frage:
Wird Ubuntu sofort den WLAN-Router erkennen können(wenn ja, wie zeigt sich Ubuntu, dass der Treiber dazu bereits installiert bzw. vorhanden ist?)
Oder muss ich sofort den Treiber erstmal woanders suchen und dann auf Ubuntu installieren?  Ich würde dann auf einem Windows-Rechner den Treiber brennen müssen um anschließend auf Ubuntu installieren?  Ginge das definitiv?  

Vielen Dank zusammen.

Schöne Grüße aus Rheinland,
Eure Ratna


----------



## Bratkartoffel (18. Mai 2012)

Hi,

dein Router hat nichts mit der WLAN-Karte in dem Rechner zu tun.

Grundsätzlich kannst du aber davon ausgehen, dass die WLAN-Karte standardmäßig mit Ubuntu funktioniert, die haben ziemlich viele und aktuelle Treiber gleich mit dabei. Bei meinem PC und Laptop musste ich ausser dem aktuellen NVIDIA Treiber nichts manuell installieren, alles lief direkt nach der Installation.

Grüße,
BK


----------

